# my weird looking BBs baby!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I was attempting to catch a pic of my 2 Blue Bolt babies, and while I was going thru the pics I got of one of them I noticed something a little weird.

Have you ever seen a Blue Bolt with headgear? This is not a CBS mosura, it is a Blue Bolt, but it seems to be sporting some sort of headgear. This is the one that was a deep blue at birth with orangey eyes...looks like it still has the eye color but also showing some other weirdness.

Take a look and anyone who's had bb babies please post a pic of yours as I don't know what to make of this one. Will it change, will it get more defined???

Middle pic was taken with a flash, the top 2 pics without, but it doesn't matter it still shows a marking on its head.


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

I also have one BB baby like that but with time, the blue starts to cover more through his body... 

Curious to know from what (cross) did u get him?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Golden x BKK 1 bar.
Do you have any pics of yours.


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Just a very quick shot of my BB using my phone, was kinda busy lately and didn't have time to setup my real camera and lighting equipments though...


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes that looks exactly like mine. I crossed a Golden x BKK 1 bar 

Ive got 3 of these with the same earmuffs. 

I believe they will darken as they mature, because one of them was a deep turquoise when born then slowly got lighter, now this earmuff design has started.


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

One of yours should get darker when reach to maturity but probably will stay as regular BB not full cover xtreme BB... 
What else did u get from that batch cross?



bettaforu said:


> Yes that looks exactly like mine. I crossed a Golden x BKK 1 bar
> 
> Ive got 3 of these with the same earmuffs.
> 
> I believe they will darken as they mature, because one of them was a deep turquoise when born then slowly got lighter, now this earmuff design has started.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

2 x BKK pandas, and the rest were Mosura mischlings both red and black.


----------

